# H.O.Studley Mallet



## LDO2802 (Mar 22, 2017)

For most who have seen the Studley Tool Chest, we have all seen the infill mallet on the right hand side that is the centerpiece. With all of Studley's tools, it is difficult to sometimes determine what is hand made and what was production. Obviously his Stanley #1 is production. So as I started to research, the man(Don Williams) who did a thorough review of all the Studley tools called it a "Wood Stuffed Infill Mallet". So, has anyone ever seen a production infill that looked like Studley's? I want one and I have no experience working brass. (Also, if anyone wants to part with a Disston 43, I will take it off your hands!)


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I have only seen photos of Studley's mallet and often wondered how it was made.
in the documentary, it explains how he made the brass head with sand casting.
two ways it could be reproduced:
1. is the lost wax process which would be the simplest and most economical.
2. is to make a multi-part mold for sand casting that requires a lot of milling and sanding
to get it down to show-worthy condition. and would be the most time invested as well as expensive.
it can be reproduced - just depends on your budget. (and research the copyright and patent info).









http://donsbarn.com/category/ho-studley/

.


----------



## LDO2802 (Mar 22, 2017)

I was thinking of just having a machinest custom mill the brass portion and do the rest myself. Do you know anyone good with metal? I am not….


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

keep searching the internet for a *"English Joiners' Mallet"*
and you might get lucky and find one you can afford.
if you want one machined from brass, you must provide the exact
specifications yourself in blueprint format and get a quote from the machine shop.
other metals to consider would be aluminum, copper and stainless steel.









.

.


----------



## LDO2802 (Mar 22, 2017)

That is the one that was created for the Studley Tool Chest 2.0 by JimW, isn't it? Didn't he machine that himself? I have contacted a metal foundry to see the pricing. I have tried to contact the Barn, but get no response. I have no idea if it is possible to contact JimW for his take.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

yes, that one was created for the Studley Tool Chest 2.0 by Jim W.

I just included it in the conversation just in case you did not know what 
is involved in machining from solid bar stock. Hope you hear from The Barn soon
as it would be nice to know if anyone makes the replicas for sale.


----------



## pkfinger (Feb 26, 2021)

in case anyone is still following this thread:

Bill Martley has done some castings and is selling them!

You can get some additional information at Dons Barn


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

thanks PK !!
yes, I am still following this thread.
I often think about making a prototype by carving a block of HDU (High Density Urethane) SignFoam and making a pattern for sand casting. it would be a semi-rough casting that would need some "hand crafting" to get it to the finished example: but, isn't that the fun part of making a tool yourself ??
thanks again for sharing the update and welcome to the forum.


----------



## pkfinger (Feb 26, 2021)

Always happy to help 

The casting Bill made is also pretty rough, especially on the inside. It need quite a bit of finishing, but that's the fun with this "DIY-Mallet-Set"

Your plan sounds als interesting, I always try to think of, how the Studly himself or the other makers at that time did it.


----------

